# RIP Alan Hemmings.



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Bastards!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+ 1

This needs to stop now.


----------



## polishmypipe (Sep 16, 2014)

Burn the lot of them.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

really upset me to be honest when i seen the news flash last night . poor bloke must have been so scared and his family. Why the fukc are they being allowed to do this . The technology and weapons the rest of the world has why have they not been blasted of the face of the planet . surely its just a button and they can get shut of these mindless thugs


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Problem is they are religious extremists.

You can't negotiate with them. Their hatred is not just aimed at the west, it's aimed at anyone who doesn't share their exact beliefs, including people who are of slightly different Islamic beliefs. Hundreds if not thousands are being killed by them, so one western death is inconsequential to them in the bigger scheme.

Thoughts go out to this family.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

therock said:


> really upset me to be honest when i seen the news flash last night . poor bloke must have been so scared and his family. Why the fukc are they being allowed to do this . The technology and weapons the rest of the world has why have they not been blasted of the face of the planet . surely its just a button and they can get shut of these mindless thugs


Problem is...

1 we do not know where they are.. All the tech in the world won't help in a guerilla war.
2 they are not mindless thugs. They are rich, organised, determined, experienced and bank rolled by Saudi Arabia.. who we are allies with.

"Taking out IS" is not straightforward. And whether you want to think it or not WE are part of the problem here. We should never have got into this mess in the first place, Bush and Blair have a LOT to answer for... They are as guilty as IS in all of this.

Again thoughts to his poor family.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Heartbreaking for the family, very sad.

Good to see even quite outspoken anti west Muslim leaders condemning their actions.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Heartbreaking for the family, very sad.
> 
> Good to see even quite outspoken anti west Muslim leaders condemning their actions.


One of the problems with Islam is the lack of a head figure. Catholics for example have the Pope, he issues guidance for the faith (not always good I admit) but generally gives direction to followers.

Islam has no central "head" I think this leaves individual groups open to interpreting the Koran as they see fit, and like all holy books it's "teachings" can easily be twisted into some very radical views.


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking for the family, very sad.
> ...


Even the devil can quote the bible to his own ends. It has nothing to do with having a figure head. Some people are just fucked up and will find any justification to make the world burn. Think of this tho. If the oil wasn't in the Middle East but in Asia would we now be talking about extremist Buddhists? And IS ISIL ISIS are not a religious group as much as they claim to be. They do not represent me or mine. Just a bunch of pricks trying create a new world order. But bringing it back to my main reason for posting. RIP Alan Hemmings. He seemed like a decent bloke.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm going to delete this, and leave it.

Maybe a discussion for another thread....
Not aappropriate here today.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fucking judeans peoples from we hate them, oh thats us errr we hate the peoples front of judea!!! Sorry to make a joke of it but you cant reason with these people as they are idealists with a cause that has no benefit to there own fellow Muslims of any persuasion. Agreed there just sick end of


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A very decent man murdered for being and doing good, so sad RIP A.H.


----------

